# Handy-Anruf für 39 Euro: Anwalt klagt gegen Tele Hansa



## sascha (6 Mai 2004)

*Handy-Anruf für 39 Euro: Anwalt klagt gegen Tele Hansa*

Sie wird in einem Atemzug mit Firmen wie HAS oder HFM genannt: die Tele Hansa GmbH. Seit Monaten sorgt das Unternehmen für Wirbel, weil es in Deutschland und Österreich Rechnungen für angeblich gebuchte Erotik-Abonnements verschickt. Doch jetzt hat sich die Tele Hansa mit dem Falschen angelegt. Der Rechtsanwalt Hagen Hild hat die Probe aufs Exempel gemacht, soll für einen einzigen Anruf 39 Euro zahlen – und hat jetzt alle rechtlichen Hebel gegen das Unternehmen in Bewegung gesetzt. 

Die Tele Hansa ist im Geschäft mit den Erotik-Rechnungen keine Unbekannte. So warnt etwa die Arbeiterkammer Wien schon lange vor den „dubiosen Rechnungen“ der Firma. Von einer „zwielichtigen Gesellschaft“ spricht auch die Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen und rät dazu, Zahlungsaufforderungen der Tele Hansa „getrost zu vergessen“. Denn die betreibt ein Geschäftsmodell, das von Firmen wie HAS oder HFM hinlänglich bekannt ist: Über die Telefonnummern von Betroffenen, die sich etwa über Dialer-Einwahlen oder Anrufe auf Handynummern herausfindet, recherchiert sie die Adressen der Opfer – und schickt ihnen dann saftige Rechnungen für angeblich in Anspruch genommene Erotikdienste ins Haus (wir berichteten mehrfach).
Auf eine besonders perfide Masche stieß nun der Augsburger Rechtsanwalt Hagen Hild, der auch Dialerschutz.de rechtlich berät. Ein Mandant des Juristen hatte von der Tele Hansa eine Rechnung über 39 Euro erhalten, nachdem er eine ganz gewöhnliche Handynummer angerufen hatte. Hild prüfte das nach. Er wählte von seinem Anschluss aus die Handynummer 0173-6470601 an – und hörte am anderen Ende eine Bandansage mit erotischen Inhalten. Nach zwei Minuten legte er auf – und erhielt wenig später den Anruf eines Mitarbeiters der Tele Hansa. Der versicherte, so Hild, dass der Anruf auf die Handynummer kostenlos gewesen sei, bat aber dennoch um die Adresse Hilds. Der gab sie ihm – und wenige Tage später flatterte ihm eine Rechnung über 39 Euro ins Haus. Der Anwalt, so hieß es in dem Schreiben, habe einen kostenpflichtigen „Live Call“ in Anspruch genommen und müsse dafür zahlen.

Für Hagen Hild eine Unverschämtheit: „Zwischen mir und diesem Unternehmen ist kein Vertrag zustande gekommen“, sagt er. „Ich habe ja nur eine Mobilfunknummer angerufen.“ Entsprechende Schritte hat der Jurist jetzt unternommen. Beim Augsburger Amtsgericht reichte der Anwalt Klage ein. Das Gericht soll feststellen, dass das Unternehmen keinen Anspruch auf die 39 Euro hat. Über diese so genannte negative Feststellungsklage ist noch nicht entschieden. In einem zweiten Schritt erstattete Hild Strafanzeige bei der Kripo. „Es handelt sich hier in meinen Augen ganz klar um einen versuchten Betrug“, so Hild, der schließlich auch die Regulierungsbehörde eingeschaltet hat. Für ihn besonders erstaunlich: Tele Hansa GmbH und Speed Work GmbH, die als Geschäftsanschrift die Spaldingstraße in Hamburg angeben, sind nach amtlicher Auskunft des Hamburger Ordnungsamtes dort nicht im Gewerberegister eingetragen.

Ein Anruf auf eine Handynummer für 39 Euro, ein Klick auf das falsche Werbebanner für 49 Euro: die dubiosen Geschäfte mit hohen Rechnungen für angebliche Erotikdienste weiten sich immer mehr aus. Regulierer und Ermittler scheinen bislang machtlos gegen die Umtriebe der dubiosen Firmen zu sein. Dialerschutz.de rät deshalb auch weiterhin zur Vorsicht. Wer Rechnungen für Dienste erhält, die er niemals bewusst in Anspruch genommen hat, sollte diese auch nicht bezahlen.


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/aktuelles.html

cu,

Sascha


----------



## galdikas (8 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> für Rechtsanwalt H...... besonders erstaunlich: Tele Hansa GmbH und Speed Work GmbH, die als Geschäftsanschrift die Spaldingstraße in Hamburg angeben, sind nach amtlicher Auskunft des Hamburger Ordnungsamtes dort nicht im Gewerberegister eingetragen.



1. Neueintragung vom 05.12.2003  ( Handelsregister-Mitteilungen im Hamburger Abendblatt )

HRB 89124: *Tele Hansa GmbH*, Spaldingstraße 210, 20097 Hamburg

Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 12.09.2003. Gegenstand: der *Betrieb eines Callcenters*. Stammkapital: 25.000,00 EUR. Allgemeine Vertretungsregelung: Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer vorhanden, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, so wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Geschäftsführer oder durch einen Geschäftsführer gemeinsam mit einem Prokuristen vertreten. Jeder Geschäftsführer ist befugt, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte vorzunehmen. Geschäftsführer: ..... Hellerup / Dänemark  [  = Geschäftsführer der HRB 88936:*Media Work GmbH*, Ballinstraße3 / Spaldingstraße 210  ] Als nicht eingetragen wird bekannt gemacht: Die Bekanntmachungen der Gesellschaft erfolgen im Bundesanzeiger.

2.  Neueintragung vom 16.12.2003  (  Handelsregister-Mitteilung im Hamburger Abendblatt )

HRB 89200: *Speed Work GmbH*, Spaldingstraße 210, 20097 Hamburg

Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung. Gesellschaftsvertrag vom 11.09.2001 mit Änderung vom 31.07.2002. Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 19.05.2003 hat die Änderung des Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 1 (Firma) ( ehemalige Firmenbezeichnung: *Tele Team Work GmbH* ) und mit ihr die Sitzverlegung von Harrislee (bisher Amtsgericht Flensburg HRB 4487) nach Hamburg beschlossen. Gegenstand: Die *Ausführung und Vermittlung von Telekommunikationsleistungen aller Art*. Sie ist zu allen Handlungen berechtigt, die im Zusammenhang mit Telekommunikationsleistungen stehen. Stammkapital: 25.000,00 EUR. Allgemeine Vertretungsregelung: Ist nur ein Geschäftsführer vorhanden, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, so wird die Gesellschaft durch zwei Geschäftsführer oder durch einen Geschäftsführer gemeinsam mit einem Prokuristen vertreten. Jeder Geschäftsführer ist befugt, im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte vorzunehmen. Geschäftsführer: ...... Ølstykke/Dänemark,  einzelvertretungsberechtigt; mit der Befugnis im Namen der Gesellschaft mit sich im eigenen Namen oder als Vertreter eines Dritten Rechtsgeschäfte abzuschließen. Als nicht eingetragen wird bekannt gemacht: Die Bekanntmachungen der Gesellschaft erfolgen im Bundesanzeiger.

..... ist auch Direktor der eingetragenen (  Selskabsregistreringer ) dänischen Firma *Crock Data ApS* ( = _Crock Telecom ApS_ ),  (  --> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=27439#27439 )

gal.


----------



## sascha (8 Mai 2004)

???


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2004)

Billige PR für einen Duz-Anwalt-Freund von Sascha, wenn Ihr mich fragt.

Ich hätte hier ein wenig mehr seriöse Berichterstatung gewünscht.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2004)

Dich fragt aber keiner und dein Kommentar ist so unwichtig  wie die Frage  nach dem Sack Reis in China 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (8 Mai 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Dich fragt aber keiner und deine Kommentar ist so unwichtig  wie die Frage  nach dem Sack Reis in China
> 
> cp


Na, da scheine ich wohl in ein Wespennest gestochen zu haben *LOL*
Vielleicht wäre noch ein Link zur Anwalts-Homepage gut gewesen.
Kann ja beim nächsten Mal passieren  0


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2004)

Total anonymer Müllverbreiter schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da scheine ich wohl in ein Wespennest gestochen zu haben



Das merkt man, dich scheinen sie mindestens 100mal gestochen zu haben...


----------



## Reducal (8 Mai 2004)

@ Sascha,

Tele Hansa GmbH, Speed Work GmbH und Media Work GmbH sind definitiv alle im Handelsregister eingetragen. Insbesondere die letzten zwei seit dem zweiten Halbjahr 2003.


----------



## sascha (9 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Billige PR für einen Duz-Anwalt-Freund von Sascha, wenn Ihr mich fragt.
> 
> Ich hätte hier ein wenig mehr seriöse Berichterstatung gewünscht.



Deinereins ist doch normalerweise ganz froh, ausnahmsweise mal *nicht* in den Schlagzeilen zu sein  :bussi:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, wenn Beleidigungen Eure einzige Reaktion sind, sagt das eine Menge aus.

Im übrigen wurde ja schon weiter oben dargestellt, dass die Firmen sehr wohl im Handelsregister stehen. Also zudem noch schlampig recherchiert.

Warum auch nicht mal *hier* Fehler eingestehen?


----------



## technofreak (9 Mai 2004)

Total anonymer schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Beleidigungen Eure einzige Reaktion sind, sagt das eine Menge aus



Wo sind Beleidigungen?


----------



## Rex Cramer (9 Mai 2004)

EinTrollpups?

@tf: Wäre er zum diskutieren hier, würde er das doch tun, oder?



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Für ihn besonders erstaunlich: Tele Hansa GmbH und Speed Work GmbH, die als Geschäftsanschrift die Spaldingstraße in Hamburg angeben, sind nach amtlicher Auskunft des Hamburger Ordnungsamtes dort nicht im Gewerberegister eingetragen.



Wahrscheinlich muss man nicht nur Buchstaben lesen, sondern sie aneinandergereiht auch noch verstehen können. Ich sehe da keine schlampige Recherche, sondern einen dummen Troll, der noch üben muss...


----------



## peanuts (10 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wenn Beleidigungen Eure einzige Reaktion sind, sagt das eine Menge aus.



Tu mir einen Gefallen und geh woanders spielen.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 Mai 2004)

peanuts schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geht nicht, mit so einem spielt keiner.


----------



## Bento (10 Mai 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> peanuts schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch Doch, er hängt sich ´n Stück Fleisch um den Hals, dann spielen wenigstens die Hunde mit ihm


----------



## Risbo1 (12 Mai 2004)

*Gewerberegister*

Zurück zum Thema   

Gewerberegister und Handelsregister sind wohl zwei unterschiedliche Sachen, oder?

Wahrscheinlich wollte RA auf Gewerbeuntersagungsverfahren hinaus?

Mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Mai 2004)

*Speedwork in Hamburg*



			
				icstis schrieb:
			
		

> Service provider (SP) Speed Works GmbH
> SP locationHamburg (Germany)
> Telephone network(s)Colt Telecom
> Telecom One
> ...



s.a.
http://www.icstis.org/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=23

In manchen Dingen sind die Engländer recht fix... Die Klage gegen speedwork bezieht sich offenbar auf den "österreichischen IQ-Test" [edit: der Crock GmbH Hamburg]




			
				icstis schrieb:
			
		

> Members of the public complained about a service offering an IQ test, which they stated was accessed as a result of clicking on a banner or pop-up box that appeared while they were browsing the Internet.



Interessant fand ich u.a. folgende Ausführungen:


			
				ICSTIS schrieb:
			
		

> Due to the seriousness of the apparent breaches, access to the service was barred under the emergency procedure.





			
				ICSTIS schrieb:
			
		

> Speed Works GmbH were fined £10,000 and access to the service was barred for a period of 12 months or until the service provider could demonstrate that it complied with the Code. They were also instructed to offer redress to all complainants.


Meine Idee: Kleine Anfrage an die ICSTIS? Könnte doch nicht schaden... Ein Informationsaustausch mit Gewinnen für beide SEiten erscheint durchaus möglich, denke ich...

http://www.icstis.org/icstis2002/contactUs.asp


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

*Handelsregister ist nicht Gewerberegister!*

Nur zur Info: Die Tele Hansa steht nicht im Gewerberegister der Stadt Hamburg (hab die Auskunft vor meiner Nase liegen). Das ist etwas ganz anderes als das Handelsregister! Ob sie dort gemeldet ist oder nicht, ist schnurz. 

Aber das mit dem Fleisch ist eine gute Idee! :lol:


----------

